# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Le 191ème.

## Tyler Durden

Il est en avance dans les kiosques le lascars.
Bravo pour la couv' vous avez vraiment progressé de ce coté là !
Il y a une nouvelle rubrique et un test ultra attendu... Le 421.
Un super test sur Braid, plusieurs jeux indé, quelques pages sur arma2 et mafia2 pour les plus intéressant , et un petit tour du monde dans les news. 
Je vous balance la couv quand mon scanner arrêtera de tousser.

Edit:


*Sommaire:*

Test:
-Demigod
-Braid
-421
-Zeno clash
-And yet it moves
-Raycatcher
-Age of booty
-Flock !
-Secret files 2 : Puritas Cordis

A venir:
-Mafia 2
-Arma 2
-Marvel ultimate alliance 2 : Fusion

Prospect youplaboum:
Fallout: New vegas

Jeux online
-Left 4 Dead survival pack

----------


## L'invité

La couv' est ultra classe!  :Cigare: 
Mais je suis vert j'étais a Paris toute la matinée et en début d'aprèm et je suis pas tombé dessus en kiosque.  ::sad::

----------


## NitroG42

Pareil, je suis sur qu'il l'a volé à l'imprimerie ce numéro.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour les couv', c'est Mr Chat qui est aux commandes désormais. Envoyez lui toutes les fleurs.
C'est un style différent, qu'on a voulu plus "chargé". Et oui, les couv dépouillées que j'affectionne tant ne sont pas attractives.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Plein de tests, c'est cool ca.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Pour les couv', c'est Mr Chat qui est aux commandes désormais. Envoyez lui toutes les fleurs.
> C'est un style différent, qu'on a voulu plus "chargé". Et oui, les couv dépouillées que j'affectionne tant ne sont pas attractives.


Pour moi c'est une réussite. J'espère que le changement se répercutera en positif sur les ventes. En tout cas en kiosque c'est déjà beaucoup plus sympa.

----------


## ElGato

J'aimais bien les couv' dépouillées moi ! Mais bon, j'ai pas mon diplôme en marketing journalistique.
Sinon, le Vaio P...Qui s'est collé au test ?

----------


## L'invité

> Pour les couv', c'est Mr Chat qui est aux commandes désormais. Envoyez lui toutes les fleurs.
> C'est un style différent, qu'on a voulu plus "chargé". Et oui, les couv dépouillées que j'affectionne tant ne sont pas attractives.


 :haha: 




> Pour moi c'est une réussite. J'espère que le changement se répercutera en positif sur les ventes. En tout cas en kiosque c'est déjà beaucoup plus sympa.


En fait tu l'as trouvé où ton numéro tyler?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Dans ma petite ville à 70km nord/ouest de la capitale.

----------


## sissi

Il a fait de belles couv' le zoulou, je pense notamment à.. heu...???

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouuuaaiss... mais faut rester sur Mr chat là ^^ . C'est mieux. Enfin, je préfère.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour les couv', c'est Mr Chat qui est aux commandes désormais. Envoyez lui toutes les fleurs.
> C'est un style différent, qu'on a voulu plus "chargé". Et oui, les couv dépouillées que j'affectionne tant ne sont pas attractives.


Moi j'aimais bien ton style rustique.

:soutieninconditionnelduWotw:

----------


## Lang0chat

Ca m'a toujours intrigué le truc sur "Wotw"... Squoi en fait?  ::ninja::

----------


## Menkar

Pareil, je suis allé voir sans grand espoir, mais j'ai été agréablement surpris de le trouver aujourd'hui, en effet, la couv est très belle, mais j'ai un petit regret concernant la disparition du sommaire.

----------


## sissi

> Ca m'a toujours intrigué le truc sur "Wotw"... Squoi en fait?


C'est rien petit, c'est rien.

Fuis, tout simplement et ne te retourne pas....

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> J'espère que le changement se répercutera en positif sur les ventes.


Pour l'instant, les premiers retours de vente sont vraiment vraiment positifs.

----------


## DakuTenshi

"Pour les geeks" ?

Il est passé où le "on essaye justement de montrer qu'on peut être un gamer sans être un geek puis que de toute façon la notion de geek m'exaspère" ?

VENDUS §§  ::cry:: .

---------- Post added at 19h46 ---------- Previous post was at 19h41 ----------




> Ca m'a toujours intrigué le truc sur "Wotw"... Squoi en fait?


Un topic de b0b0 répandu sur tout un site.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Pas de vanne rigolote dans le bandeau canard PC de la couv' cette fois-ci non plus.
C'est triste.  :Emo: 

Edit: oups, j'ai de la merde dans les yeux, moi. J'avais pas vu le "nénette PC".  ::P:

----------


## ToasT

> Pour l'instant, les premiers retours de vente sont vraiment vraiment positifs.


 ::wub:: 
C'est depuis que je me suis abonnéné.

----------


## Lezardo

Bon ben je donne mon petit avis aussi sur la couv en attendant le mag.

J'aime beaucoup, certes c'est "chargé" mais ça reste raisonnable. L'arrière plan de mafia 2 et du bandeau Canardpc en blanc allège la couv dans sa globalité. 
Tandis que la partie du bas plus chargé montre qu'il y a de quoi manger. Non vraiment bon boulot.
Allez si pour faire chier la police d'arma 2 un poil trop imposante  ::):

----------


## fishinou

Spaghetti mais presque . . .  ::|:   ::o:   ::wub::

----------


## Igloo

On ne verra plus l'ancien sommaire alors...  ::'(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Et oui, les couv dépouillées que j'affectionne tant ne sont pas attractives.


Quel dommages, je trouve ca tellement classe, du genre à encadrer sur le mur pour certaines.

 ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un topic de b0b0 répandu sur tout un site.


On poste autre chose que des gifs pas drôles ou des vidéos-gag  :tired: 

Sinon ta description correspond assez ouais  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Quel dommages, je trouve ca tellement classe, du genre à encadrer sur le mur pour certaines.


Bah après, ce sont deux styles qui "s'opposent". Des couv' comme celles de Mad World, on était à deux devant le PC avec couly complètement hystériques: "Ouais, et on mets le fond en JAUNE! Yeah, CA c'est punk comme visuel, LA on est dans l'esprit Mad World" Ca partait d'une démarche graphique particulière.
Mais, c'est vraiment, vraiment, pas ce qui plait. Et le truc n'est pas de nous faire plaisir, mais de donner envie aux nouveaux lecteurs de lire le mag.
Chat a cette qualité de savoir faire une couv esthétique, harmonieuse, qui en plus montre que le mag en a à offrir au lecteur. La preuve, les réactions sont hunanimes sur le forum, les couv' actuelles sont plus "vendeuses".

Chat. ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> On ne verra plus l'ancien sommaire alors...


Tu le lisais ?  ::huh::

----------


## Menkar

> Tu le lisais ?


Tu ne le lisais pas ?  :tired:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

"Demigod : tiendra-t-il sur la longueur ?"

 :Bave: 

:MEGABAVE:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ce jeu aura tout éculé niveau vanne.  ::ninja::

----------


## Igloo

> Tu le lisais ?


Bien sûr que oui, je ne lis jamais le mag' dans l'ordre. Un numéro, ça va être le Dossier, un autre le PQ, un autre le Hard et donc hop en un coup d'oeil j'évite de tomber sur du Gringo.

Et là il n'y a même plus le numéro des pages avec les gros titres, je suis perdu... mais si les ventes s'améliorent, je suppose qu'il faut faire avec.  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

> hop en un coup d'oeil j'évite de tomber sur du Gringo.


T'es un vrai serial connard toi...  ::cry:: 

---------- Post added at 23h07 ---------- Previous post was at 23h05 ----------




> Bah après, ce sont deux styles qui "s'opposent". Des couv' comme celles de Mad World, on était à deux devant le PC avec couly complètement hystériques: "Ouais, et on mets le fond en JAUNE! Yeah, CA c'est punk comme visuel, LA on est dans l'esprit Mad World" Ca partait d'une démarche graphique particulière.
> Mais, c'est vraiment, vraiment, pas ce qui plait. Et le truc n'est pas de nous faire plaisir, mais de donner envie aux nouveaux lecteurs de lire le mag.
> Chat a cette qualité de savoir faire une couv esthétique, harmonieuse, qui en plus montre que le mag en a à offrir au lecteur. La preuve, les réactions sont hunanimes sur le forum, les couv' actuelles sont plus "vendeuses".
> 
> Chat.


T'oublies de parler de la version pop-art de la couv Mad World pour laquelle je me suis fait traiter de connard de vendu par Maitre Couly parce que j'avais dit honnêtement ce que j'en pensais...

----------


## Silver

En parlant d'esthétique : "Le N°190", "Le 191ème"... mmm, j'aime pas le minimalisme.  :tired:  

Je propose donc :

"191 il ne nous reste plus rien...".
"La 104 vainc 11".
"191 : Call One Nine One" ou alors "Fanerheit 191" (l'inversion est exprès).

Ou alors je me tais et je vais commander le nouveau numéro...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ou alors je me tais et je vais commander le nouveau numéro...


Ouais tu vas faire ça.

Moi j'aime bien mon titre. Cours, simple, concis. Comme une manchette.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

On s'en fout de toute façon. Chat rules the couvz!

----------


## M.Rick75

Pour continuer sur les couvs et à la maquette qui devrait changer (dans ce numéro?) j'aimais beaucoup le changement qui avait été fait à Joystick (avant la reprise par Future France et l'aventure Canard PC),  maquette comme couvs qui se démarquaient beaucoup des autres titres sur les jeux vidéos (en France). Je sais pas si c'est forcément envisageable pour CPC, mais l'édito du numéro précédent m'y a fait (re)penser.

  

En tout cas ça fait plaisir de lire que les ventes sont boostées, tant mieux qu'il y ai plus d'idiots pour rire à des jeux de mots comme "le jeu aux mille tchèques"

----------


## PrinceGITS

En fait, CPC pourra revenir aux couv épurée (comme à la grande époque de Joy) quand le mag sera connu et reconnu.
C'est vrai que pour l'instant, il faut du vendeur et les couv de Mr Chat sont très vendeuses.
Perso, je préfère celles épurées de Zoulou (oui, même les ratées  ::ninja::  ).
Mais l'important est de rapporter de sous au mag pour qu'ils nous fassent des goodies et un site géniaux ! :fanboy:

----------


## O.Boulon

> "Ouais, et on mets le fond en JAUNE! Yeah, CA c'est punk comme visuel, LA on est dans l'esprit Mad World"."


Hé grosse merde, la couv' madworld, c'est moi qui ait eu l'idée, depuis la tâche blanche, jusqu'au jaune !
Putain de traître.

----------


## M.Rick75

> En fait, CPC pourra revenir aux couv épurée (comme à la grande époque de Joy) quand le mag sera connu et reconnu.


Ouais, après j'ai pas de jugement particulier sur les différentes couvs de CPC, y en a que je trouvais bof et d'autres terribles.
Là, celle de monsieur Chat est vraiment lisible et efficace (je sais que tu dis pas le contraire Mister Gits).

En revanche je pense qu'il y a matière à améliorer la maquette intérieure qui est... hum... différente, un peu comme une personne qui n'aurait pas eue tous ses vaccins.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Hé grosse merde, la couv' madworld, c'est moi qui ait eu l'idée, depuis la tâche blanche, jusqu'au jaune !
> Putain de traître.


T'as raison. D'ailleurs je me souviens aussi que tu ais pris mon siège, tout détouré sous toshop pour intégrer dans Xpress et chier le PDF.

----------


## El Gringo

Hé c'est vrai ça ! D'ailleurs c'est lui aussi qui a dit que la couv pop-art était pas à son gout et peu vendeuse avant de se faire nsulter par Maitre Couly, mea culpa.

----------


## Akodo

Si vous voulez vraiment original, vous avez qu'à faire un magazine sans couverture  :Cigare: 

:solution pas chère:

----------


## Say hello

Couv' blanche avec un carré blanc crémeux.  :Cigare: 


Elle est très sympathique cette couv', elle fait un peu 'journalisme'.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Elle fait "PC Jeux" surtout  :tired: 
M'enfin tant que le fond ne bouge pas, ça reste anecdotique.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> Pour continuer sur les couvs et à la maquette qui devrait changer (dans ce numéro?) j'aimais beaucoup le changement qui avait été fait à Joystick (avant la reprise par Future France et l'aventure Canard PC),  maquette comme couvs qui se démarquaient beaucoup des autres titres sur les jeux vidéos (en France). Je sais pas si c'est forcément envisageable pour CPC, mais l'édito du numéro précédent m'y a fait (re)penser.
> 
> http://www.abandonware-magazines.org..._numero122.jpg http://www.abandonware-magazines.org..._numero138.jpg http://www.abandonware-magazines.org..._numero137.jpg
> 
> En tout cas ça fait plaisir de lire que les ventes sont boostées, tant mieux qu'il y ai plus d'idiots pour rire à des jeux de mots comme "le jeu aux mille tchèques"



OUAIS VOILA, ca c'était les couv que j'aime!  ::wub:: 

M'enfin je dois pas acheter autant de mag que le lectorat entier...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> OUAIS VOILA, ca c'était les couv que j'aime! 
> 
> M'enfin je dois pas acheter autant de mag que le lectorat entier...


Bah ce genre de couv', on peut se le permettre quand on est leader du truc. Joystick c'était rien de moins que le premier mag de jeux PC niveau vente.

----------


## getcha

Moi j'aime pas du tout ces nouvelles couv. Je pense que vous devriez continuer à faire des couv osées avec des partis pris esthétiques assumé comme un grand coup de rangers dans la face des gratte papiers vidés au ludique et leurs couvertures aguicheuses exposants sans retenue leurs attraits mercantiles. Dans la longueur c'est le charisme qui reste. Sus aux couverture jetables et ciblées !

----------


## ryohji

Oui, la couv' est sympa, mais trop classique. M'enfin, si ça fait vendre, hein!
Par contre j'étais assez plié par le sous titre de Mafia II "Fichez leur la pègre!".

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ça m'étonne un peu que les anciennes couvertures fassent moins vendre. Elle se démarquait des autres mag' pourtant. Je pensait que c'était le plus important.

Sinon, les couvertures que vous faites mais que vous n'utilisez pas au final, ce ne serait pas possible de les mettre sur le site ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Moi j'aime pas du tout ces nouvelles couv. Je pense que vous devriez continuer à faire des couv osées avec des partis pris esthétiques assumé comme un grand coup de rangers dans la face des gratte papiers vidés au ludique et leurs couvertures aguicheuses exposants sans retenue leurs attraits mercantiles. Dans la longueur c'est le charisme qui reste. Sus aux couverture jetables et ciblées !


Ouais et puis sus au magazine CanardPC.
T'imagines pas comment on est passé à deux doigts de la catastrophe avec ces couvertures.
Perso, ça me fait mal de faire comme tout le monde et de laisser tomber le "concept" mais si on avait continuer deux ou trois numéros de plus, bah, on aurait été tenir compagnie à Rabot au pays merveilleux du chomage.

Mais, un jour, on aura assez de notoriété pour que les kiosquiers comprennent qu'un magazine de jeux vidéo à la couv' un peu audacieuse, ça se planque pas derrière Art Presse (totale dédicace au trou du cul de Châtelet les Halles).

*Sinon, y a eu une erreur de maquette sur le test de Zeno Clash : c'est 6/10... pas 8/10.*

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Parce que du coup, les kiosquiers placent le mag mieux en vue ?
M'enfin si ça fait vendre, ces couvertures, autant continuer.
On aura vu pire comme "trahison", genre 27 pages de pub sur 64.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> On aura vu pire comme "trahison", genre 27 pages de pub sur 64.


C'est dans les tuyaux.

----------


## getcha

> Ouais et puis sus au magazine CanardPC.
> T'imagines pas comment on est passé à deux doigts de la catastrophe avec ces couvertures.
> Perso, ça me fait mal de faire comme tout le monde et de laisser tomber le "concept" mais si on avait continuer deux ou trois numéros de plus, bah, on aurait été ternir compagnie à Rabot au pays du chomage.
> 
> Mais, un jour, on aura assez de notoriété pour que les kiosquiers comprennent qu'un magazine de jeux vidéo à la couv' un peu audacieuse, ça se planque pas derrière Art Presse (totale dédicace au trou du cul de Châtelet les Halles).


C'est aussi important que ca le manque à gagner ? Je ne pensais vraiment pas. Mais franchement ca m'attriste vraiment de voir les spécificités individuelles dissoutes dans la masse pour pouvoir survivre. J'ai toujours été attaché de tout temps à la spécificité de CPC et son esprit indépendant, différent dès la couverture. Sincerement ca me touche vraiment de voir les parcelles d'originalité deserter la place publique, que ce soit au niveau des journaux, comme pour les JV ou n'importe quoi d'autres. Tout tend à se globaliser et à se généraliser, j'espere vraiment que ce changement de couverture ne va pas amorcer un changement de fond du mag, que le travestissement n'aille pas jusqu'au changement de sexe, en gros.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est dans les tuyaux.


Bah que ça y reste alors  ::):

----------


## Septa

Les couvs "osés" qu'on a eu récemment ça fait baisser les ventes ?

Merde j'aurais penser que le mag ressortirait plus et se vendrait plus avec des trucs comme la couv Maddworld.:s
Personne fait du marketing et peut nous expliquer le pourquoi ? Mes cours sont trop loins.

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'espere vraiment que ce changement de couverture ne va pas amorcer un changement de fond du mag, que le travestissement n'aille pas jusqu'au changement de sexe, en gros.


Vous savez, vous devriez vraiment arrêter ce genre de message.
Parce que pour nous, ça a juste l'air d'un "on a pas du tout confiance en vous, vous pouvez retourner votre veste à tout moment".

C'est un peu insultant et irritant.

Surtout qu'il n'y a pas de rupture avec la tradition au niveau des couv'... Au contraire, on avait tenté un truc, ça a raté, on revient aux fondamentaux.

Mais merci d'arrêter de nous faire saoûler ave ces inquiétudes pourris, prennez un xanax, parce que ça sonne trop comme des insultes.

----------


## getcha

> Vous savez, vous devriez vraiment arrêter ce genre de message.
> Parce que pour nous, ça a juste l'air d'un "on a pas du tout confiance en vous, vous pouvez retourner votre veste à tout moment".
> 
> C'est un peu insultant et irritant.
> 
> Surtout qu'il n'y a pas de rupture avec la tradition au niveau des couv'... Au contraire, on avait tenté un truc, ça a raté, on revient aux fondamentaux.
> 
> Mais merci d'arrêter de nous faire saoûler ave ces inquiétudes pourris, prennez un xanax, parce que ça sonne trop comme des insultes.


Non mais tu vois bien que j'exagère, j'en fais des tonnes. Par contre il y a bien une rupture entre la couverture de Madworld (pour reprendre l'exemple cité) et celle des deux derniers numéros. Madworld c'était classe, un truc différent qu'on était fier de porter sous le bras et là j'avais un peu l'impression d'avoir un magazine formaté pour un public donné. 

C'est juste un avis d'un lecteur, je n'ai pas encore brandi de drapeau breton hein.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, mais c'était Madworld et Empire la rupture...
Sinon, sans dec', arrêtez de psychoter, ça nous fatigue de devoir nous justifier toutes les cinq minutes de notre intégrité alors que ça se voit comme l'intelligence et l'honnêteté sur le visage de Frédéric Lefevbre.

----------


## getcha

> Oui, mais c'était Madworld et Empire la rupture...
> Sinon, sans dec', arrêtez de psychoter, ça nous fatigue de devoir nous justifier toutes les cinq minutes de notre intégrité alors que ça se voit comme l'intelligence et l'honnêteté sur le visage de Frédéric Lefevbre.


Je vous demande pas de vous justifier, je donnais juste mon avis, pour moi ce topic sert à ça. Tout le monde avait l'air de trouver les nouvelles couv super, et moi j'ai juste dit ce que j'en pensait sincèrement, rassure toi ma vie n'est pas suspendue à CPC, tout va très bien à la maison.

----------


## ERISS

> Mais, un jour, on aura assez de notoriété pour que les kiosquiers comprennent qu'un magazine de jeux vidéo à la couv' un peu audacieuse, ça se planque pas derrière Art Presse (totale dédicace au trou du cul de Châtelet les Halles).


La couv' de Madworld j'avais rien contre, puisque le jeu était comme ça.
Par contre, pour les rares couv' où vous voulez faire de la concurrence à Art Presse, faut pas vous étonner d'être pris pour un concurrent.

----------


## Lang0chat

> Da wotw trip


Un truc de lows quoi  ::o:  :^_^: 

Et y'a interet que je reçoive mon numéro tout a l'heure, sinon je coupe les moustaches de Mr Mirron, parce qu'elle a beau etre belle la couv mais y'a pas de quoi ronronner sur tes lauriers  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ce que je trouve insultant dans l'histoire c'est surtout le jugement du travail de chat, comme si c'était du travail digne d'une pute pour attirer le pecnot. J'ai pas eu l'impression d'acheter autre chose qu'un canard pc tout beau tout neuf moi.
C'est idiot de penser que le contenu va changer, c'est marqué en gros sur la couv' : "CANARD PC".

----------


## getcha

> Ce que je trouve insultant dans l'histoire c'est surtout le jugement du travail de chat, comme si c'était du travail digne d'une pute pour attirer le pecnot. J'ai pas eu l'impression d'acheter autre chose qu'un canard pc tout beau tout neuf moi.
> C'est idiot de penser que le contenu va changer, c'est marqué en gros sur la couv' : "CANARD PC".


Mais c'est pas ce que j'ai dit ! Je n'ai a aucun moment jugé Chat ou qui que ce soit, il faut se calmer. Techniquement c'est bien fait, c'est juste que je préférais quand il y avait moins de texte et d'images au profit d'un truc plus épuré et esthétique. Pardon de donner mon avis.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> *Moi j'aime pas du tout ces nouvelles couv.* Je pense que vous devriez continuer à faire des couv osées avec des partis pris esthétiques assumé comme un grand coup de rangers dans la face *des gratte papiers vidés* *au ludique et leurs couvertures aguicheuses exposants sans retenue leurs attraits mercantiles. Dans la longueur c'est le charisme qui reste. Sus aux couverture jetables et ciblées !*


Excuse moi si j'ai mal compris, mais tu maitrises mal les sous entendus de ta phrase.

----------


## ryohji

> *Sinon, y a eu une erreur de maquette sur le test de Zeno Clash : c'est 6/10... pas 8/10.*


Je me disais bien que la note n'était pas en adéquation avec le texte.

----------


## getcha

> Excuse moi si j'ai mal compris, mais tu maitrises mal les sous entendus de ta phrase.


Ben désolé si ca a pu paraitre insultant, mais je parlais de fond et non pas de forme, ce n'était pas Mr Chat qui était visé, juste la tendance à en mettre le plus possible pour achalander le client généralisée et s'entendant même jusqu'a CPC dans une moindre mesure. Ok j'y ai peut être pas mis les formes, il était tôt, mea culpa.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> *Sinon, y a eu une erreur de maquette sur le test de Zeno Clash : c'est 6/10... pas 8/10.*


C'est pour compenser King's Bounty ?  :tired:

----------


## lapinzosky

_Belle ambiance c'était bien la peine de me virer !_

L'édito du 191 nous apprend ' qu'à même pas 30 ans, les journalistes de canard PC ont tous réalisé leurs fantasmes.....

On apprend aussi que Threanor était parti ! même pas eu le temps de me réjouir....

C'est la page 41 qui retient notre attention. On y apprend que les journalistes de canard pc, ont pu entre 2 fantasmes, à moins de 30 ans, et avec seulement 4 mois de retard, réalisé 3 double pages de ce qui devrait-finir par être un jour un trimestriel.... 

....*....

----------


## Ouaflechien

J'aimais bien les anciennes couvertures "funky", mais celles de Mr Chat sont bien aussi et si elles font mieux vendre alors c'est qu'elles sont mieux (c'est quand même le but non?).

Sinon trouvé dans ma boite aux lettres et vu en kiosque dans ma lointaine banlieue. Je vais de ce pas le lire (c'est bien d'être en congé).

----------


## Djal

Super couv', je suis un putain de mainstreamer.

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est aussi important que ca le manque à gagner ? Je ne pensais vraiment pas. Mais franchement ca m'attriste vraiment de voir les spécificités individuelles dissoutes dans la masse pour pouvoir survivre. J'ai toujours été attaché de tout temps à la spécificité de CPC et son esprit indépendant, différent dès la couverture. Sincerement ca me touche vraiment de voir les parcelles d'originalité deserter la place publique, que ce soit au niveau des journaux, comme pour les JV ou n'importe quoi d'autres. Tout tend à se globaliser et à se généraliser, j'espere vraiment que ce changement de couverture ne va pas amorcer un changement de fond du mag, que le travestissement n'aille pas jusqu'au changement de sexe, en gros.


Oui, enfin, faut pas déconner non plus. Certes, la mise en page est plus conventionnelle mais les vannes y sont plus nombreuses que sur les couvs "esthétiques" ou que sur celles de concurrents. Donc, perso, je ne trouve pas que l'on fasse comme tout le monde. Enfin, ce n'est pas forcément une qualité non plus, j'en conviens.

---------- Post added at 13h36 ---------- Previous post was at 13h32 ----------




> Pour continuer sur les couvs et à la maquette qui devrait changer (dans ce numéro?) j'aimais beaucoup le changement qui avait été fait à Joystick (avant la reprise par Future France et l'aventure Canard PC),  maquette comme couvs qui se démarquaient beaucoup des autres titres sur les jeux vidéos (en France). Je sais pas si c'est forcément envisageable pour CPC, mais l'édito du numéro précédent m'y a fait (re)penser.
> 
> http://www.abandonware-magazines.org..._numero122.jpg http://www.abandonware-magazines.org..._numero138.jpg http://www.abandonware-magazines.org..._numero137.jpg
> 
> En tout cas ça fait plaisir de lire que les ventes sont boostées, tant mieux qu'il y ai plus d'idiots pour rire à des jeux de mots comme "le jeu aux mille tchèques"


Et bizarrement, c'est la couv de gauche qui avait battue des record de vente. Chaque fois qu'il y a du rose, ça cartonne, à croire que tous les joueurs PC sont des filles. Mais comme cela a déjà été dit, il faut être leader pour se permettre ça parce que même si la couv ne plait pas au kiosquier, il est obligé de la mettre devant.

---------- Post added at 13h38 ---------- Previous post was at 13h36 ----------




> Les couvs "osés" qu'on a eu récemment ça fait baisser les ventes ?
> 
> Merde j'aurais penser que le mag ressortirait plus et se vendrait plus avec des trucs comme la couv Maddworld.:s
> Personne fait du marketing et peut nous expliquer le pourquoi ? Mes cours sont trop loins.


Les acheteurs irréguliers ne feuillettent pas Canard PC, ils regardent la couv pour voir si des sujets les intéressent, et l'achètent le cas échéant. Sur les numéros comme Total War ou Mad World, seul un titre est mis en avant, l'acheteur pense donc qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'actualité et que l'achat n'en vaut pas la chandelle. Enfin, je l'explique comme ça.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ce que je trouve insultant dans l'histoire c'est surtout le jugement du travail de chat, comme si c'était du travail digne d'une pute pour attirer le pecnot. J'ai pas eu l'impression d'acheter autre chose qu'un canard pc tout beau tout neuf moi.
> C'est idiot de penser que le contenu va changer, c'est marqué en gros sur la couv' : "CANARD PC".


Merci pour lui et au passage, que ce soit Chat ou Zoulou, chacun ont leur style et un talent égal. Mais Chat possède une formation artistique que Zoulou n'a pas, ce qui explique que ses couvs fassent plus 'pro'. D'un autre côté, lorsqu'il s'agit de faire une promo, Zoulou n'a pas son pareil et il a toujours d'excellente idée. 
Il n'y a donc pas d'opposition entre eux, ils sont très complémentaires. Je tiens d'ailleurs à prévenir, puisque certains parlent de changements, que la prochaine maquette de Canard PC risque de surprendre. Elle fait bien plus pro et plus sérieuse que la précédente. Mais sur le fond, rien ne change, les conneries seront toujours les mêmes. LE changement est d'ailleurs prévu pour le numéro 193 soit dit en passant avec, c'est fort probable, un changement de format (plus petits mais plus épais), mais pour ce dernier point, rien n'est joué pour l'heure.

----------


## L'invité

> Merci pour lui et au passage, que ce soit Chat ou Zoulou, chacun ont leur style et un talent égal. Mais Chat possède une formation artistique que Zoulou n'a pas, ce qui explique que ses couvs fassent plus 'pro'. D'un autre côté, lorsqu'il s'agit de faire une promo, Zoulou n'a pas son pareil et il a toujours d'excellente idée. 
> Il n'y a donc pas d'opposition entre eux, ils sont très complémentaire. Je tiens d'alleurs à prévenir, puisque certains parlent de changement, que la prochaine maquette de Canard PC risque de surprendre. Elle fait bien plus pro et plus sérieuse que la précésente. Mais sur le fond, rien ne change les conneries seront toujours les mêmes. LE changement est d'ailleurs prévu pour le numéro 193 soit dit en passant avec, c'est fort probable, un changement de format (plus petits mais plus épais), mais pour ce dernier point, rien n'est joué pour l'heure.


Ro ce teasing!  :Bave:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> un changement de format (plus petits mais plus épais)


Ça m'irait bien. Au moins il rentrerais dans mon sac. Le A4, surtout avec du papier assez fin, ressort bousillé de mon sac.

----------


## Septa

> Ça m'irait bien. Au moins il rentrerais dans mon sac. Le A4, surtout avec du papier assez fin, ressort bousillé de mon sac.


+ 1
Cpc est un peu gros pour le métro quand même des fois.
( enfin vu la gueule des gens sur la 9 qui se retrouve parfois avec mes pages à 1/2 centimètre du visage )
Tant qu'on a autant de contenu tout va bien.

Par contre faut voir l'inpact "psychologique" sur les ventes que peut avoir la réduction de taille. :tired:

----------


## ElGato

> Ça m'irait bien. Au moins il rentrerais dans mon sac. Le A4, surtout avec du papier assez fin, ressort bousillé de mon sac.


Ouais, j'approuve.

----------


## DarkVapeur

Woaaah il s'en passe des choses à CPCland! Perso je trouve que le changement a du bon. Le mag doit évoluer pour survivre et trouver le format qui marche. Tant que l'intention et le fond restent ça roule.

Message personnel: Septa si je venais à te croiser sur la 9 je t'aurais bien piqué ton CPC, mais vu que ma boîte ferme et que je suis viré tu t'en tires bien!  ::P:

----------


## Taï Lolo

Moi, le nouveau style de couv me paraît ni mieux ni moins bien à part le pavé rouge en bas à droite qui fait un peu brut.

Le changement de taille ce serait un peu plus petit ou plus radical genre format A5 ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'ailleurs, pourquoi un changement de taille ??
Et dans ce cas, est-ce que les agrafes seront prévues pour tenir, cette fois ?  :tired:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Supreme Snowboarding et Quake III sont dedans. (l'originale est bien plus rouge par contre)


Giants quand elle avait pas encore son soutif.


Je suis resté scotché un moment à zyeuté les détails de l'armure.


DA BEST COVER EVER


Le mot de la fin, Ackboo se transforme en Scthroumpf, monsieur pomme de terre jubile avec son pseudo à 70 centimes et remercie le ministre, Lord Casque Noir passe la main a Caféine, un dernier E3... Tiens je ne sais plus qui précisait que la couv était désormais collector car le modèle de Jade avait changé juste avant la release.

C'était en Juillet 2003. Depuis ? On hérite des canards !


Tant pis pour les couv, vous êtes toujours aussi affuté et drôle qu'avant et ca c'est vraiment cool.

 :;): 

(Et c'est pas contre Monsieur Chat du tout hein, c'est couverture son tout aussi bien dans un autre genre.)

----------


## Bebealien

Moi, tant que vous faites plein de ventes et que vous pouvez vous acheter votre troisième ferrari, vous pouvez mettre des pingouins roses et des petits chats sur la couv', je m'en fiche.

----------


## Theor

C'est comme les femmes, avec CPC, y'a pas que le physique qui compte.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> *Sinon, y a eu une erreur de maquette sur le test de Zeno Clash : c'est 6/10... pas 8/10.*


En fait c'était une inversion avec le test du jeu The Witcher dans le n° 159. Il fallait donc lire 8/10 et non pas 6/10.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## lapinzosky

Tout le monde parle de la couv . Je la regarde....

...bon ben c'est une couv, quoi !

Aussi touffue qu'une page web. Tiens j'avais pas vu en Belgique c'est 4 euros 10 ...

C'est écrit samedi 2 mai 2009....nous à Angers nous sommes encore le 30 avril. On le recoit donc avant son impression. 

Il ya cet effet de contraste dans le fond bleu ciel pour mafia 2 et puis demigod en bas...sans doute voulu par le maquettiste, que je salue .

On pourrait peut-être passé au glaçage pour la couverture avec en moins le liseret rouge à gauche et le rectangle rouge en bas à droite. L'impression d'ouverture, d'aération serait renforcée certainement par la suppression du bandeau noir au dessus de canard pc. vi vi ...

mmmhhhh....la petite mention : et retrouvez l'actualité du jeu vidéo en bas pourrait elle aussi disparaître....

Ah oui ca à plus du tout la même gueule ...sutout si on accentue l'effet de translucidité des titres....

Je suis prêt à payer 4 euro cinquante pour ces menus changements...

----------


## Kamikaze

> Les acheteurs irréguliers ne feuillettent pas Canard PC, ils regardent la couv pour voir si des sujets les intéressent, et l'achètent le cas échéant. Sur les numéros comme Total War ou Mad World, seul un titre est mis en avant, l'acheteur pense donc qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'actualité et que l'achat n'en vaut pas la chandelle. Enfin, je l'explique comme ça.


C'est toutafay vrai ça, mais pour un journal comme cpc ça m'étonne ; parce que la qualité (ou du moins l'originalité) du magazine fait que soit on adhère direct et on devient un client fidèle, soit on adhère pas et dans ce cas on achète plus (jamais), donc des clients irréguliers pour cpc c'est vraiment étonnant (surtout que ça vise un public "adulte" bien précis et assez restreint).
Mais pour la majorité des magazines tout le monde fonctionne comme ça, la couv' parle de trucs sympas je prends, sinon je prends pas, les couv' artistiques c'est beau (wabon?) mais c'est surtout gratos, je me suis bien rincé l'oeil mais j'achèterai pas pour autant.

Sinon ce 191 marque une étape de plus dans l'ascension irrésistible que cpc a entamé depuis le 179 (selon moi) le mag gagne en contenu de qualité plusplus et c'est peut-être du aux jeux testés mais c'est vraiment dans l'esprit cpc.
Et en plus Threanor et Couly sont beaux  ::wub:: .

----------


## Ulyses

Dites pour le prochain... Un petit dossier sur les meilleures armures S.T.A.L.K.E.R. pour se protéger de la grippe porcine?  ::rolleyes:: 

Non sinon très très belle couv' et si en plus ça boost les ventes on peut que s'en réjouir  ::wub::

----------


## Next

Ce canard est vraiment un scandale, toujours pas en kiosque ici alors que j'ai pas renouvellé mon abonement expres pour l'avoir + tot.  ::(:

----------


## TheToune

La BD est excellente ...
Et la blague de l'ours est revenue *ouf*  :B):

----------


## Frypolar

Je hais mon glandu de facteur  ::(: . Pas de canard aujourd'hui donc je devrai attendre samedi ou peut-être même lundi et vous regarder parler d'Arma2 et Mafia 2  ::cry:: . Je vais me consoler en pensant au 5 mai (Seven + CPC Hardware  ::wub:: ).

----------


## fouizlala

Bon j'ai pas suivi la discussion mais j'aurais aimé être stagiaire chez CPC. Ne serait-ce que pour voir vos tronches hilares à la création de la BD Half fil rouge des news...  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

Sinon, idée qui va faire rentrer des sous dans la caisse: faites payer la visite de la rédaction. Forfait de 5€ la visite guidée par Zoulou, qui fera une retrospective de ses meilleures couvertures. Et pour 5€ de plus vous pourrez dire que celles de monsieur chat sont mieux.  ::):

----------


## L'invité

> Sinon, idée qui va faire rentrer des sous dans la caisse: faites payer la visite de la rédaction. Forfait de 5€ la visite guidée par Zoulou, qui fera une retrospective de ses meilleures couvertures. Et pour 5€ de plus vous pourrez dire que celles de monsieur chat sont mieux.


Je veux bien dépenser 10€ la dedans moi.  :B): 


 ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

Ce sont pas des bêtes, et en plus ils auraient plus le temps d'écrire le magazine et la rédaction est toute petite.

----------


## lapinzosky

> Ce sont pas des bêtes, et en plus ils auraient plus le temps d'écrire le magazine et la rédaction et toute petite.


Maintenant si t'habites la région parisienne....pour nous les provinciaux prévoir des tournées genre ménagerie... avec cages roulantes comme les vraies. Et, plus tard un genre de cirque copié sur G.Pichard Le Cirque Des Femmes, sauf que là ce serait des journalistes de CPC...je paierai 100 euros pour voir Thréanor au trapèze sans filet.

 ::o:

----------


## NitroG42

Au fait, peut être que des gens partagent mon avis, pas eu le temps de lire les pages précédentes, mais :
J'adore les savriez-vous.
Continuez s'il vous plait.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Il est prévu pour Samedi, alors y a intérêt à ce que je l'ai Samedi !!! :mecabonnédepuisdeuxsemainesquigueule:

Sinon la prochaine fois faites une couv' à deux entre Zoulou et Chat, je veux voir ce que ça donne du minimalisto-achalandé.

----------


## Lezardo

> Je vais me consoler en pensant au 5 mai (Seven + CPC Hardware ).


Le CPC hardware c'est du sure jure pour le 5 ? Y a pas un mot justement la dessus dans le 191 ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Serait-il possible d'avoir un mini feedback sur (comme je ne crois pas qu'il soit en test dans ce numéro) *Riddick, un sot en slip Athena*?
Ça vaut le coup ou bof? J'ai frôlé l'achat compulsif il y a 2 jours. Je précise que je n'ai pas joué à Butcher Bay, qui m'avait pourtant fait bien envie à l'époque, rapport aux tests, tout ça.

Edit:Comme Butcher est inclu dans Dark Athena et que Dark Athena semble la partie un peu moisie du soft, je me disais que ça pouvait quand même valoir le coup pour ceux qui n'ont pas joué à Butcher Bay quand il est sorti.

----------


## lapinzosky

> Le CPC hardware c'est du sure jure pour le 5 ? Y a pas un mot justement la dessus dans le 191 ?


non c'est le 15, comme tu le verras en page 41 du 191

----------


## ElGato

> Serait-il possible d'avoir un mini feedback sur (comme je ne crois pas qu'il soit en test dans ce numéro) *Riddick, un sot en slip Athena*?
> Ça vaut le coup ou bof? J'ai frôlé l'achat compulsif il y a 2 jours. Je précise que je n'ai pas joué à Butcher Bay, qui m'avait pourtant fait bien envie à l'époque, rapport aux tests, tout ça.


Butcher's bay vaut vraiment le coup en tout cas, et il est pas cher.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Butcher's bay vaut vraiment le coup en tout cas, et il est pas cher.


Ouais mais autant chopper la version reliftée dans ce cas? Ok, c'est pas le même tarif mais c'est pas tant la question du prix que je me pose, c'est surtout de ne pas acheter un jeu que je trouverais naze (genre IA pourrie, gros bugs qui ruinent le gameplay, optimisation à la GTA IV...).

----------


## Frypolar

> Le CPC hardware c'est du sure jure pour le 5 ? Y a pas un mot justement la dessus dans le 191 ?





> non c'est le 15, comme tu le verras en page 41 du 191


J'ai pas le 191. C'est doublement trop'inzuste :calimero:  ::cry:: .

----------


## psycho_fox

Je tiens à saluer le concept "Retour vers le Futur" de ce numéro.
De trouver aujourd'hui le Canard PC du samedi 2 mai, je me suis cru un instant dans le convecteur temporel.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Au fait, peut être que des gens partagent mon avis, pas eu le temps de lire les pages précédentes, mais :
> J'adore les savriez-vous.
> Continuez s'il vous plait.


Ah tiens bizarre effectivement que personne n'en ai parlé. Bon, moi je trouve pas ça génial quand ça sort du contexte Jeux vidéos. Autant j'apprécie les papiers culture (pour ce qu'ils sont et bien que je ne puisse pas comprendre à 100 % certains enthousiasmes débordants) autant là je ne vois guère l'accroche du truc, c'est sûr que ça change des News mais euh, nan je ne comprends pas le concept...
Pour la couverture rien à dire, y a plus d'informations et c'est pas un mal pour effectivement capter le public volatile, par exemple tous les poissons rouges qui prennent le rer et qui s'achètent des magazines dans les relay pour leur trajet de 2 heures quotidien. Moi j'achète pas à la couverture même si une jolie couverture ça fait plaisir (et si elle tient chaud la nuit c'est bien aussi).
Le reste bah j'ai eu l'impression de moins lire de Boulon non ? Faut que je compte les pages et en plus je l'ai pas fini encore. Mais j'ai une sensation de manque quand même là.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ce qui me gène avec les le-savriez-vous, c'est que il y en a visiblement des faux (La Finlande et Donald Duck...) et des qui sont a peu près vrais (les Romains appelant la girafe _camelopardalus_), donc je ne suis pas certain de comprendre le but de la rubrique (mis à part l' évidemment drôle blague à la fin de chaque)

Et Hurrah for Threthre's Return \o/

----------


## half

> Tout le monde parle de la couv . Je la regarde....
> 
> ...bon ben c'est une couv, quoi !
> 
> Aussi touffue qu'une page web. Tiens j'avais pas vu en Belgique c'est 4 euros 10 ...
> 
> C'est écrit samedi 2 mai 2009....nous à Angers nous sommes encore le 30 avril. On le recoit donc avant son impression. 
> 
> Il ya cet effet de contraste dans le fond bleu ciel pour mafia 2 et puis demigod en bas...sans doute voulu par le maquettiste, que je salue .
> ...


Et aprés on s'appelle Paris Match PC...
Et l'imprimeur il imprime pas dans ta boite au lettre...
...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon p'tit numéro dans l'ensemble.
PAr contre, je rejoins Augusto pour les "Le Savriez-vous". Y'en a un peu trop pour quelque chose qui serait plus amusant si c'était anecdotique.
Deux par page c'est un peu beaucoup quand même.

----------


## NitroG42

::cry:: 
A cause de vous y'en aura plus jamais alors que moi j'adore.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah mais je ne vote pas pour la suppression du truc.
MAis faut pas trop charger non plus. Déjà que pas mal de news sortent du contexte Info/JV (et c'est très bien, ça détend les news "généralistes")

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Sinon, idée qui va faire rentrer des sous dans la caisse: faites payer la visite de la rédaction. Forfait de 5€ la visite guidée par Zoulou, *qui fera une retrospective de ses meilleures couvertures*. Et pour 5€ de plus vous pourrez dire que celles de monsieur chat sont mieux.


Bah, Chat a fait que 2 couvertures pour l'instant, ça va pas durer longtemps :batard:.

---------- Post added at 14h04 ---------- Previous post was at 14h03 ----------




> Bon p'tit numéro dans l'ensemble.
> PAr contre, je rejoins Augusto pour les "Le Savriez-vous". Y'en a un peu trop pour quelque chose qui serait plus amusant si c'était anecdotique.
> Deux par page c'est un peu beaucoup quand même.


Je souscris à ces propos, mais des news qui sortent du contexte informatique, c'est cool si c'est drôle.

----------


## lapinzosky

> Et aprés on s'appelle Paris Match PC...
> Et l'imprimeur il imprime pas dans ta boite au lettre...
> ...


Eux non ca ressemblerait plutot à cà :

----------


## Igloo

Cinq pages sur Braid par Threanor... c'est très beau  ::cry:: 

Et je persiste à dire que de ne pas savoir où tel jeu ou tel dossier se trouve est insupportable.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Le CPC hardware c'est du sure jure pour le 5 ? Y a pas un mot justement la dessus dans le 191 ?


Ah non, le 15 pas le 5, y a eu erreur sur la date,  mais le 15 c'est certain

----------


## lapinzosky

> Ah non, le 15 pas le 5, y a eu erreur sur la date,  mais le 15 c'est certain


 Non, le 15 pas le 5 d'accord.... comme annoncé dans le 191 .Annoncé ! Donc annoncé pour le 15 pas le 5....mais le 15 c'est certain, non ! c'est annoncé pour le 15 mais c'est pas certain. Sur la page c'est indiqué : sauf cas de grève....si tu lis entre les lignes : Sauf si incident de dernière minute ! je dis ca pour ceux qui liraient pas entre les lignes. Pour qui soient pas décu ....genre j'attends mon CPC hardware sous la pluie à 6 heure du mat le 15 au matin.

----------


## L'invité

> Cinq pages sur Braid par Threanor... c'est très beau 
> 
> Et je persiste à dire que de ne pas savoir où tel jeu ou tel dossier se trouve est insupportable.


Clair j'aime pas la disparition du sommaire.
A la limite casez le en tout petit en dessous de l'édito ou je sais pas mais faut un sommaire quoi.

----------


## half

> Eux non ca ressemblerait plutot à cà :http://www.plan-a.fr/images/galerie/360-01.jpg


Je veux être lourd mais ça ferai 100% magazine, il y aurai plus le coté "canard" de canard pc. Ce qu'est Canard PC à ces origines, c'est un journal hebdomadaire !

----------


## El Gringo

> Ce qu'est Canard PC *à ces* origines


_Assez_ orgines, idiot.




> Non, le 15 pas le 5 d'accord.... comme annoncé dans le 191 .Annoncé ! Donc annoncé pour le 15 pas le 5....mais le 15 c'est certain, non ! c'est annoncé pour le 15 mais c'est pas certain. Sur la page c'est indiqué : sauf cas de grève....si tu lis entre les lignes : Sauf si incident de dernière minute ! je dis ca pour ceux qui liraient pas entre les lignes. Pour qui soient pas décu ....genre j'attends mon CPC hardware sous la pluie à 6 heure du mat le 15 au matin.


Je suis bien content d'avoir changé ton sous-titre, c'était bien vu.  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je veux être lourd mais ça ferai 100% magazine, il y aurai plus le coté "canard" de canard pc. Ce qu'est Canard PC à ces origines, c'est un journal hebdomadaire !



Merde CPC n'est pas un magazine ?  ::o: 

Désillusions...

----------


## L'invité

> *Je veux être lourd* mais ça ferai 100% magazine, il y aurai plus le coté "canard" de canard pc. Ce qu'est Canard PC à ces origines, c'est un journal hebdomadaire !


Je veux être chiant, mais j'ai pas l'impression que tu as oublié un mot.
 ::P: 




 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> _Assez_ orgines, idiot.


C'est plutôt "à ses origines"...  A moins que ce soit un private joke...

----------


## L'invité

> C'est plutôt "à ses origines"...  A moins que ce soit un private joke...


T'es sur que c'est pas plutôt "as et origines"?  :tired: 
 :tired:

----------


## xheyther

Y'avait déjà le www.canardpc.com en vertical sur le coté du P ?

J'ai pas mes anciens numéros sous la main pour vérifier, en tout cas moi j'aime mon canardpc, donc juste merci de chercher toujours à vous améliorer et à vous adapter !

----------


## L'invité

Suffit d'aller la pour voir:
http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC190.html

Mais effectivement il s'est rapproché un peu du P.  :tired:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Merde CPC n'est pas un magazine ? 
> 
> Désillusions...


Mieux que ça, c'est de l'herbe à dromadaire.



Hebdomadaire => humour => 'cule un mouton...  :tired:

----------


## lapinzosky

> Je veux être lourd mais ça ferai 100% magazine, il y aurai plus le coté "canard" de canard pc. Ce qu'est Canard PC à ces origines, c'est un journal hebdomadaire !


Un journal hebdomadaire à ses origines et devenu bimensuel half...

_( ....je dis çà pour half qui ne s'est pas encore aperçu qu'il achetait le même une fois sur deux   )_

----------


## half

> C'est plutôt "à ses origines"...  A moins que ce soit un private joke...


Ass et origines ok.

----------


## Sao

> Un journal hebdomadaire à ses origines et devenu bimensuel half...
> 
> _( ....je dis çà pour half qui ne s'est pas encore aperçu qu'il achetait le même une fois sur deux  )_


 En même temps half il ne le lit qu'à moitié, c'est pour ça qu'il en achète deux de chaque.  ::wacko::

----------


## L'invité

> Ass et origines ok.


Ass et orgies.  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Petite précision en forme de baffe à Boulon. Summoner à un équivalent français assez connu : invoquer. Merci pour les francophiles et les anglophobes et les chieurs.

----------


## Guest

> Petite précision en forme de baffe à Boulon. Summoner à un équivalent français assez connu : invoquer. Merci pour les francophiles et les anglophobes et les chieurs.


Shut ton gueule  :Cigare:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Shut ton gueule


A la limite tu aurais l'accent de Jane Birkin ça pourrait avoir une certaine classe. M'enfin là non et en plus je ne crois pas que tu sois Omar Boulon le susnommé.

----------


## ShinSH

> Petite précision en forme de baffe à Boulon. Summoner à un équivalent français assez connu : invoquer. Merci pour les francophiles et les anglophobes et les chieurs.


Comment il ose...  ::o: 

T'es pas abonné j'espère, parce que sinon, Boulon a ton adresse.  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Comment il ose... 
> 
> T'es pas abonné j'espère, parce que sinon, Boulon a ton adresse.


T'inquiète ils se connaissent... Sinon ça serait bien qu'on en reste sur le magazine maintenant qu'on en est à la cinquième page...  ::|:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais justement je causais du mag' moi. D'ailleurs en passant c'était assez courageux de tester un soft de 421 pour que Boulon se plaigne d'être spolié par l'actu et donc de perdre du volume pour son "A venir" sur Arma 2  ::P:

----------


## lapinzosky

> Je suis bien content d'avoir changé ton sous-titre, c'était bien vu.


Il est bien ce sous-titre.

----------


## b0b0

> Bah après, ce sont deux styles qui "s'opposent". Des couv' comme celles de Mad World, on était à deux devant le PC avec couly complètement hystériques: "Ouais, et on mets le fond en JAUNE! Yeah, CA c'est punk comme visuel, LA on est dans l'esprit Mad World" Ca partait d'une démarche graphique particulière.
> Mais, c'est vraiment, vraiment, pas ce qui plait. Et le truc n'est pas de nous faire plaisir, mais de donner envie aux nouveaux lecteurs de lire le mag.
> Chat a cette qualité de savoir faire une couv esthétique, harmonieuse, qui en plus montre que le mag en a à offrir au lecteur. La preuve, les réactions sont hunanimes sur le forum, les couv' actuelles sont plus "vendeuses".
> 
> Chat.


Non moi j'aime pas : punk :

----------


## half

En attendant la news, voila le sommaire : http://canardpc.com/magazine-CPC191.html

----------


## halfy

ayez, j'ai fini de le lire...

La couv hyper sympa, un coté Comics US année 50.
Edito de la baltique.

Coté test:  floppée de bonnes notes sur des jeux style "ils vont les chercher ou?"
Je vous soupçonne de la jouer provoc depuis un moment avec des supers notes données à des jeux consoles ou issue de..

J'avoue avoir lu 2 fois le test du 421,  je le trouvais pédagogique (j'ai enfin compris le principe...) mais j'étais  persuadé d'un second degré. Ben non, c'était sérieux tout plein.
Je propose au mexicain, plus dur la prochaine fois, nous expliquer le baseball car la aussi, cela tient pour moi de la kabbale.

Super initiative: la nouvelle rubrique "Prospect Youplaboum" (vous n'avez pas pu résister...)
Causer d'un jeu lorsque il n'est qu'un prototype alpha, c'est  à dire lorsque tout est possible. Laissez nous rêver (c'est qui qui chantait cette daube).
Je me rend compte qu'un jeu est le contraire d'un humain; à l'état d'embryon il est sublime, A la naissance c'est un monstre à qui il manque un cerveau et quelques membres.

Je retourne sur ETW, au fait ackboo nous doit un petit texte la dessus, sa super preview sur Anno, n'excuse pas tout.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'avoue avoir lu 2 fois le test du 421,  je le trouvais pédagogique (j'ai enfin compris le principe...) mais j'étais  persuadé d'un second degré. Ben non, c'était sérieux tout plein.


On rigole pas avec le 421, c'est du sérieux.




> Je propose au mexicain, plus dur la prochaine fois, nous expliquer le baseball car la aussi, cela tient pour moi de la kabbale.


Les jeux de baseball ne sortent pas en France vu l'intérêt que nos compatriotes portent à ce sport, si l'on découvre un jour qu'il existe une grosse communauté de fans qui se sentent lésés, on pourra tenter de les satisfaire.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> J'avoue avoir lu 2 fois le test du 421,  je le trouvais pédagogique (j'ai enfin compris le principe...) mais j'étais  persuadé d'un second degré. Ben non, c'était sérieux tout plein.


Du second degré dans canard PC ? Ca serait comme Paris Match qui fait preuve d'esprit journalistique  :tired: .

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Les jeux de baseball ne sortent pas en France vu l'intérêt que nos compatriotes portent à ce sport, si l'on découvre un jour qu'il existe une grosse communauté de fans qui se sentent lésés, on pourra tenter de les satisfaire.


Et vu qu'ils ne font rien pour le promouvoir (TV comme jeux) ca ne risque pas de changer.  ::(:   J'aimerais bien en avoir un sur 360 mais sont zonés je crois.

----------


## half

Hey les gens c'est ici le 191 stop le double topic !!!

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais t'es con toi !
Y a toujours deux topics pour les numéros !

----------


## El Gringo

Le topic fermé, c'était une blague de Half j'imagine ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, non, il est toujours aussi on même à l'autre bout du monde.

----------


## Velgos

Entre le cordon beylical et la fermeture du topic, Half m'a embellit 10 minutes de ce samedi.

----------


## lapinzosky

> Je me rend compte qu'un jeu est le contraire d'un humain; à l'état d'embryon il est sublime, A la naissance c'est un monstre à qui il manque un cerveau et quelques membres.


Mmmmhhh......donc à l'état d'embryon un humain c'est un monstre à qui il manque un cerveau et quelques membres alors qu'à la naissance il est sublime .

vérif rapide google 



............................................. ::O:

----------


## halfy

Le papa, c'est pas le boss de Steam et de Valve?

Cela consolide ma théorie: 
Les concepteurs de jeux ratent tout; y compris leur progéniture...




> Mmmmhhh......donc à l'état d'embryon un humain c'est un monstre à qui il manque un cerveau et quelques membres alors qu'à la naissance il est sublime .
> 
> vérif rapide google 
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2007/0...05_22641_1.jpg
> 
> .............................................

----------


## lapinzosky

> Le papa, c'est pas le boss de Steam et de Valve?
> 
> Cela consolide ma théorie: 
> Les concepteurs de jeux ratent tout; y compris leur progéniture...


Sur le fond pas de soucis tu prêches un convaincu . Je lis encore CPC et je vais encore changer la config de mon pc par amour, car je l'aime. Mais je joue plus, tellement l'ennui gagne à voir les vieilles recettes remises au goût du jour...le jeux vidéo en définitive a réussi à être aussi tarte en 15 ans d'existence que le cinéma hollywoodien en 1 siècle... En ce sens c'est une industrie trés performante .... les financiers l'ont rapidement fait passé du stade artisanale à la concentration entre quelques majors. Le produit fini : un hamburger décliné à toutes les sauces.


_N'empêche un nouveau né c'est moche, et ca va pas en s'arrangeant_...

----------


## Nelfe

@Gringo : désolé mais Olivia Ruiz est déjà mienne  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

http://savemybrain.net/medias/mathias01.jpg
 ::cry::

----------


## La Mimolette

Néanmoins, je trouvais l'expression plus que fréquentable.

@Gringo :
Tous le monde peux lui écrire des chansons pour coucher avec! Moi le premier!

----------


## El Gringo

> Néanmoins, je trouvais l'expression plus que fréquentable.


Euh, tu parles à qui là ?




> @Gringo :
> Tous le monde peux lui écrire des chansons pour coucher avec! Moi le premier!


Si vous voulez m'attaquer, c'est pas la peine de s'en prendre à elle...  ::cry::  
Pis c'est facile d'asséner des vérités comme ça, en attendant elle couche avec un petit moche et pas avec toi.  :haha:

----------


## Lunik

Spoiler Alert! 


Ca été dit que les pages remontent le temps dans le test de braid?

----------


## cenubi

Evite les spoils, c'est le genre de détails qu'on a plaisir à découvrir par soi-même  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je teins à remercier Threanor pour son test de Braid. Je l'ai acheté juste après avoir lu la note et testé le démo. Je n'ai pas lu le test pour ne pas gâcher le plaisir de la découverte.
J'ai fini le jeu hier soir et j'ai lu le test ensuite. Et bien je suis passé à côté de pas mal de choses...
Il va falloir que je le refasse.  ::wub::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> *




Spoiler Alert! 


Mais, t'es complètement con ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Juste pour dire que j'aime beaucoup les encarts"Le savriez-vous"

C'est moi ou y'a eu une refonte globale de la maquette et de la pagination sur ce numéro.

----------


## Lunik

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Mais, t'es complètement con ?


 Hum c'est possible.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hey les gens c'est ici le 191 stop le double topic !!!


 :^_^: 

Epic Half.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Question pour Doc TB à propos du Vaio P.
Comment sont organisée les partitions ? Car si j'ai bien compris, il y a un espèce de Linux qui reprend l'interface Xcross Media Bar des consoles Sony, un Vista et une partition cachée de restauration.
On peux installer Seven sans supprimer l'interface XMB ?

----------


## Jolaventur

J'ai lu le trest de Braid par Gringo, je retiens que ce dernier a eu un orgasme tout mouillé mais moi j suis pas plus avancé après cette lecture.

J'ai rien compris au concept du jeu ni ce qu'il fallait y faire.

M'enfin il est vrai que je suis complètement con dixit Boulon.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Braid c'est Threanor.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Braid c'est Threanor.


Ben s'marque Gringo 
m'enfin ça change rien il a été fait sous acide ce test et si bon soit'il ce jeu vu que j'ai rien compris j'achète pas.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ben s'marque Gringo 
> m'enfin ça change rien il a été fait sous acide ce test et si bon soit'il ce jeu vu que j'ai rien compris j'achète pas.


J'ai pas le CPC sous la main mais je suis sûr que c'est signé Threanor. En tout cas je suis sûr que c'est lui qui l'a écrit, et je suis sûr que c'est toi qui est sous acide.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Un kouign amman frelaté certainement.  :tired:

----------


## Timekeeper

> Ben s'marque Gringo


S'marqué Threanor  ::ninja:: 






 :haha:

----------


## Threanor

Je ne prends pas d'acides, ma mère ne veut pas.
Et il existe quand même une démo gratuite pour se faire une idée si tu n'as rien compris au test, ce n'est pas comme si on en n'avait jamais parlé sur le site ou dans Canard PC.

----------


## Jolaventur

Au temps pour moi c'est Thréanor 

ça n'excuse pas les champignons violet dans tes cigarettes cependant.

----------


## Igloo

Je viens de le relire et c'est pourtant très clair sur ce qu'est Braid et ce qu'il faut y faire, ce n'était pas chose facile de l'être sans faire passer le jeu comme quelconque d'ailleurs, merci le retour d'expérience.

(Je t'aime Threanor)

----------


## Velgos

Moi au contraire c'est le genre de test que j'aime. Pas descriptif et que du feeling. Ca marche parce que je commence à connaître Threanor mais je crois qu'une plume anonyme sympa comme ça qui pleure de joie sur un jeu à 12€ ça m'aurait pris les couilles pareil.

Alors je sais bien, y'a plusieurs écoles chez les lecteurs blabla faut aussi décrire le produit, informer... je comprends... mais moi je veux du rêve, de la déception, de la colère et du malaise... bref, de l'émotion quand on me parle de jeux vidéo, alors je le dis aussi y'a pas de raison.
Vous n'avez donc pas compris que ce n'est pas tant l'humour qui fait leur particularité au fond? :crymeariver:

----------


## Tyler Durden

En tout cas je vais acheter Braid à cause de toi Threanor.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi au contraire c'est le genre de test que j'aime. Pas descriptif et que du feeling. Ca marche parce que je commence à connaître Threanor mais je crois qu'une plume anonyme sympa comme ça qui pleure de joie sur un jeu à 12€ ça m'aurait pris les couilles pareil.
> 
> Alors je sais bien, y'a plusieurs écoles chez les lecteurs blabla faut aussi décrire le produit, informer... je comprends... mais moi je veux du rêve, de la déception, de la colère et du malaise... bref, de l'émotion quand on me parle de jeux vidéo, alors je le dis aussi y'a pas de raison.
> Vous n'avez donc pas compris que ce n'est pas tant l'humour qui fait leur particularité au fond? :crymeariver:


Je relirai à l'occasion, c'est un peu comme le dossier sur lard et le cochon de Boulon.
Faut une deuxième approche à tête reposé pour en saisir toute la puissance sémantique.

----------


## getcha

Il est très bon le cd que conseille ElGringo, je voulais juste signaler qu'on peut le télécharger légalement pour 9,99 € sur qobuz au lieu des 20€ signalés dans la PQ, si y'a des interessé.

ElGringo je chante tes louanges sur la 7eme !

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

> Mais, un jour, on aura assez de notoriété pour que les kiosquiers comprennent qu'un magazine de jeux vidéo à la couv' un peu audacieuse, ça se planque pas derrière Art Presse (totale dédicace au trou du cul de Châtelet les Halles).


Oui, ils savent pas où le mettre le mag, en général il est rangé n'importe où dans la presse informatique, je l'achète rarement au même kiosque et chaque fois je ne le trouve pas. Je me retrouve obligé de demander au vendeur s'il a canard pc.

----------


## Nono

C'est d'ailleurs très parisien cette histoire de kiosque. Du coup y'a zéro librairie dans cette ville.  ::(:

----------


## Ash_Crow

Ouais enfin chez les libraires rennais faut le chercher aussi des fois >_>

----------


## mescalin

> Ouais enfin chez les libraires rennais faut le chercher aussi des fois >_>


Moi je me fais servir si je le trouve pas, du coup quand je reviens après, il est devant  :B):

----------


## Largo

J'attends encore combien de jours avant de considérer mon numéro 191 comme définitivement perdu par la poste ?...(et donc avant d'envoyer un mail au service abonnement pour solliciter leur mansuétude)

----------


## La Marmotta

> *Sinon, y a eu une erreur de maquette sur le test de Zeno Clash : c'est 6/10... Pas 8/10.*


Je me disais bien que quelque chose clochait avec le texte et la note. C'est dommage ce jeu me faisait envie et j'ai bien apprécié la démo. J'attendrais une éventuelle offre du week-end sur steam...

----------

